# Tegfynydd - Pembrokeshire



## Infraredd (Jun 12, 2013)

This is an addition to the report Tegfynydd, victorian mansion in Pembrokeshire by Lurch.
The house is now very dangerous, It took all my charm to get the lady owner to let me go round the outside never mind into the building. However she went off to the shops so........... I wandered in.
The most interesting feature of this place is the underground corridor that runs around the front of the house.
Some of the paving stones that cap it are broken from falling masonry so it's possible to see in but I'm a wimp & didn't fancy jumping down a 7 foot hole not knowing what the floor was like and I only worked out how to get photos of this part on the motorway back home, b............
The 2 cellar pics were black as far as I could tell whilst I was there - the detail only came up via Photoshop.




TEG FYNYDD 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Notice the crack in the mantlepiece? This isn't going to last much longer




TEG FYNYDD 10 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Head injury anyone?




TEG FYNYDD 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 13 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Did some co;our shots as well as the greens were so vibrant.




TEG FYNYDD 16 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 17 by Infraredd, on Flickr




TEG FYNYDD 18 by Infraredd, on Flickr

These were shot through what looked like a missing manhole cover & only appeared in P/S




Tegfynydd cellar 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Tegfynydd cellar 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thats been a cracking building in its day!the fireplace in pic 9 is awesome.


----------

